# Instructions on install rear shocks



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Can someone do a really quick and breif write up on how to install the rear shocks in a Z31 (I assume all are basically the same)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Take your rear speaker covers off, take out the speakers and throw then away(theyre probably shitty anyways) undo the shock at top. Then jack up the car. the shock up top should come loose- undo it at the control arm and wha--laaa He is free!!!!!!!!!!! Put your new one in by reversing my professional instructions and the go out in the street and ROCK ON DUDE!!!!! Jake you rip that thing apart more then I rip mine apart- you should get a factory service manual y'know?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol yeah I could almost write a Haynes manual and be legit "based on a complete teardown and rebuild"

What are the advantages of the factory service manual and can I still get it from Nissan?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you dont get it form nissan
there is a publisher in cleveland that I got mine from for my 300zx and my NX1600.
The advantage is that it is ten times more detailed then the haynes bullshit manual.
They show you how to do the stuff the right way instead of just showing you how to "pry stuff off with a really big flat head screwdriver"


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

How much did you pay and give me some info on how I can order one.

Oh and how are the Tokico shocks for the Z31? Are they good? I'm sorta on a budget but I have to get them. My car is so loose whenever it hits a bump you think it's going to spin out of control


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

their number is
1-800-247-5321
call them up and see if they can get you one


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks very much


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

To confirm. Can anyone be a bit more elaborate I got my Tokico shocks today and plan on putting them in tomorrow. Is this basically all you do? Is there more to it?


----------

